# What Goes Here?



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

I have recently acquired an '05 3510 HST. I'm trying to work out issues and get it back up to strong running condition. I have what appears to be a missing or broken piece, but cant find it in the parts diagram or find any pictures online. Hoping someone can help me.










Looking in the area circled above, I cant tell if that white plastic piece is broken and should extend lower. The metal bracket at the bottom of the circle is flopping loose, is that part of the shut-off circuit? I thought so, but the shut-off seems to be working just fine. 

Anyone have any knowledge on this one?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Maddie-the-Mahindra said:


> I have recently acquired an '05 3510 HST. I'm trying to work out issues and get it back up to strong running condition. I have what appears to be a missing or broken piece, but cant find it in the parts diagram or find any pictures online. Hoping someone can help me.
> 
> View attachment 74663
> 
> ...


I suspect that you will find the white plastic piece is a pivot for the relay link to the right and the small flat bar near the bottom of the red circle, what does the cable end of the lever do?, I assume this the throttle looking at the stops either side of the lever?.


----------



## Maddie-the-Mahindra (Aug 9, 2021)

hah! Found it. It is "LEVER, Stop 2 (For Fuel Shut Off). PN 1547160162.










#19 in the above. Leaving this here for posterity's sake.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Maddie-the-Mahindra said:


> hah! Found it. It is "LEVER, Stop 2 (For Fuel Shut Off). PN 1547160162.
> 
> View attachment 74674
> 
> ...


Righto!!, you are on track.


----------

